# Gecko Questions!



## Herping_Hugh (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi all

I have been looking for information on Gecko husbandry, and have been experiencing significant difficulties on finding temperature and UV requirements for Golden Tailed Geckos(Strophurus taenicauda). If someone can shed some light(no pun intended) on these issues as well as any other tips for keeping Strophurus Geckos, that would be greatly appreciated.

Hugh


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 12, 2016)

http://www.herpbooks.com.au/web/all-titles/a-guide-to-australian-geckos-and-pygopods-in-captivity

Here's a good start for information.


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 12, 2016)

I agree with pinefamily though if you buy from booktopia its cheap or if you buy from geckodan it comes signed.


----------

